# UDF oops - is UDF maintained ?

## salahx

I've got an oops I can reliably re-create, by updating UDF backup on a DVD-RAM with rsync. Never happens with a blank filesystem, only when updating an existing one: (using gnetoo-source-2.4.16-r7, bit I can replicate even with the latest GIT kernels)

```

May 19 12:51:21 ardvarc pktcdvd: write speed 4155kB/s

May 19 12:51:22 ardvarc pktcdvd: 4473408kB available on disc

May 19 12:51:23 ardvarc UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'LinuxUDF', timestamp 2006/05/05 20:35 (1ed4)

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc udf: udf_read_inode(ino 352993) failed !bh

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 82451c0c

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc printing eip:

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc c01ed9e2

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc *pde = 00000000

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc Oops: 0000 [#1]

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc SMP

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc Modules linked in: it87 hwmon_vid eeprom lm90 i2c_isa pc

spkr rtc snd_mpu401 analog ns558 parport_pc parport floppy i2c_prosavage 8139too

 mii snd_via82xx gameport snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page

_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd i2c_viapro via_agp agpgart

 pktcdvd dm_mirror dm_mod sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sat

a_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1

394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc CPU:    0

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc EIP:    0060:[<c01ed9e2>]    Not tainted VLI

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #1)

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc EIP is at udf_get_filelongad+0x3d/0x4f

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc eax: 00000000   ebx: d8f06ce8   ecx: 82451c0c   edx: 00000038

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc esi: cd47ac70   edi: d8f06ce8   ebp: cd47aca8   esp: d8f06c48

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc Process rsync (pid: 10992, threadinfo=d8f06000 task=dda38560)

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc Stack: <0>82451c0c c01e6bf6 82451c0c b89ac103 d8f06ce8 00000001 00000000 00000000

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc ffffffd2 c049e6ce 00000206 c011aaca d8f06ce0 d8f06cf8 cd47aca8 d8f06cec

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc c01e6ab8 cd47aca8 d8f06ce0 d8f06ce8 d8f06cec d8f06cf4 d8f06cf8 00000001

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc Call Trace:

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c01e6bf6>] udf_current_aext+0x12f/0x189

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c011aaca>] release_console_sem+0x9e/0xa2

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c01e6ab8>] udf_next_aext+0x78/0x87

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c01eccaf>] udf_discard_prealloc+0x135/0x240

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c01e4dd8>] __udf_read_inode+0x55/0x1c0

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c01e340b>] udf_clear_inode+0x1c/0x37

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c016867b>] clear_inode+0xa4/0xd2

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c016938a>] generic_forget_inode+0x111/0x124

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c01e64ea>] udf_iget+0x83/0x8b

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c01e7a96>] udf_lookup+0x80/0xb4

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c0150000>] init_inodecache+0x21/0x2b

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c012d805>] debug_mutex_add_waiter+0x7f/0x91

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c0167484>] d_alloc+0x14/0x17f

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015ee5a>] real_lookup+0x4d/0xa9

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015f09f>] do_lookup+0x4a/0x7b

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015f7c8>] __link_path_walk+0x6f8/0xacd

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015fc3a>] link_path_walk+0x9d/0xa7

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015fbdc>] link_path_walk+0x3f/0xa7

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015ffbe>] do_path_lookup+0x1c9/0x22c

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015ea76>] getname+0x4a/0x51

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c0160258>] __user_walk_fd+0x2a/0x3b

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015b6fd>] vfs_lstat_fd+0x17/0x42

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015b737>] vfs_lstat+0xf/0x13

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c015bca7>] sys_lstat64+0x10/0x27

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c0112500>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x4be

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [<c010266f>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc Code: c0 09 d0 a8 01 74 0f 68 a3 b6 39 c0 e8 c3 cd f2 ff 5a 31 c0 eb 25 8b 03 85 c0 78 09 8d 50 10 3b 54 24 0c 76 04 31 c0 eb 12 31 c0 <83> 39 00 74 0b 83 7c 24 14 00 74 02 89 13 89 c8 5b c3 8b 4c 24

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc BUG: rsync/10992, lock held at task exit time!

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc [d1ee1cfc] {inode_init_once}

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc .. held by:             rsync:10992 [dda38560, 118]

May 19 12:57:44 ardvarc ... acquired at:               real_lookup+0x15/0xa9

```

It seem both the maintainer of the UDF filesystem and that of udftools is MIA (the udftools CVS has not been touched in over 2 years). There already an open bug on the kernel bugzilla, although that one may not related to mine.

----------

